# Litter boxes



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am using the largest cat box out there, and his little hiney kind of misses sometimes. I need suggestions for other things that are alot bigger and give space to do his business in without missing. He misses sometimes not all the time, but feel he is growing and may need more room. Thanks for the input.... :smpullhair:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi I have used a large under the bed box for a cat litter box before, (for more than one cat to use) that might work for your little one


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I am using the largest cat box out there, and his little hiney kind of misses sometimes. I need suggestions for other things that are alot bigger and give space to do his business in without missing. He misses sometimes not all the time, but feel he is growing and may need more room. Thanks for the input.... :smpullhair:[/B]


Thanks, I will go to Bed Bath and Beyond, they are bound to have something............ :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, if you all need larger litter boxes, purina for dogs sells excellent ones. They are the perfect size, and gives them time to roam and find a spot. These boxes would be great for people who use pee pee pads, just put them in the box, perfect size for them. :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Hey, if you all need larger litter boxes, purina for dogs sells excellent ones. They are the perfect size, and gives them time to roam and find a spot. These boxes would be great for people who use pee pee pads, just put them in the box, perfect size for them. :aktion033:[/B]


How big is it? Could you post a picture of it? And where did you purchase it?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Second Nature manufactures 3 different size boxes for canines. I love the middle one that the doggie enters from what looks like the side. It gives them the entire width to wander around. Here is a link: Doggie Litter Box I didn't search for the best price, just the photos. I bought Sassy's boxes at our local PetSmart.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> Hey, if you all need larger litter boxes, purina for dogs sells excellent ones. They are the perfect size, and gives them time to roam and find a spot. These boxes would be great for people who use pee pee pads, just put them in the box, perfect size for them. :aktion033:[/B]


I have seen these at petsmart... they come in 3 sizes all much larger than cat boxes.


Leslie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Hey, if you all need larger litter boxes, purina for dogs sells excellent ones. They are the perfect size, and gives them time to roam and find a spot. These boxes would be great for people who use pee pee pads, just put them in the box, perfect size for them. :aktion033:[/B]


Its Purina second nature system and the pans are nice. They call them pans and not ltter boxes. I got mne at a feed store here in texas. Petsmart might carry them, but amazon sells them, and there are different sizes. Here is the link: 
http://www.amazon.com/Purina-SecondNature-...n/dp/B00008DFAL


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just read the PetsMart reviews on the Second Nature litter/pans. Someone suggested using the pans with a product called "Yesterday's News" litter. They said is was smaller and softer - better for smaller dogs. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I went and bought a large "oil pan" type thing from Menards. it was inexpencive and worked great.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I do not have a great answer for this, as both of mine like the edges and often miss. :smpullhair: But my solution has worked fairly well so far.....
I have the mid-size dog litter boxes...two of them side by side...sitting on top of a plastic pan from the bottom of an XL dog crate. 
(this was configured after MUCH trial and error and puddles and poop on the floor!!!) 
The crate pan also has pads in the bottom which help to catch the times that mine splash over the edges...or hang their butts off the side.

To be honest...now I REALLY wish I had trained mine to go outside and only used pads for emergencies! Maybe someday I will muster the determination to re-train. :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had someone build me one out of wood. It fits a pee pee pad perfectly and the sides are around 4 or 5 inches high. Then I stainedand polyurethaned it it and it looks good!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I had someone build me one out of wood. It fits a pee pee pad perfectly and the sides are around 4 or 5 inches high. Then I stainedand polyurethaned it it and it looks good![/B]


Yea, Clifford can miss the pan, but since I have gotten the purina second nature one he is right on target. He was just outgrowing the cat litter box. If grows out of this one, I guess they have one more larger pan I can get, so lets hope I don't need anything larger then this one.

Thanks for all your input and ideas.


----------

